# Australia & South Pacific Reviews for June 2007



## KristinB (Jun 30, 2007)

*Updated:*

Worldmark Kirra Beach
Kirra Beach, Australia
Review by: Myra Lehrman

Beach House Seaside Resort
Coolangata, Australia
Review by: Lyndon and Marilyn Andrews


----------

